# adp94xx SATA driver

## melts

Hi everyone,

I've been working for a fair few hours now trying ot get an IBM 306m up and running with gentoo but have had a great deal of trouble getting access to the harddrives.

The controller i cant configure is the adaptec 9405 SAS/SATA PCI-X controller. I've built my own liveCD following instructions at Gentoo Wiki - LiveCD howto using the gentoo 2.6.20 kernel. I've created an initramfs using genkernel and everything kicks off fine, then after the kernel loads the adp94xx driver, this happens;

```
aic94xx: found Adaptec AIC-9405W SAS/SATA Host Adapter, device 0000:03:04.0

scsi0 : aic94xx

aic94xx: BIOS present (1,2), 1706

aic94xx: ue num:1, ue size:88

aic94xx: manuf sect SAS_ADDR 5005076a0159e7a0

aic94xx: manuf sect PCBA SN ORG

aic94xx: ms: num_phy_desc: 8

aic94xx: ms: phy0: HIDDEN

aic94xx: ms: phy1: HIDDEN

aic94xx: ms: phy2: HIDDEN

aic94xx: ms: phy3: HIDDEN

aic94xx: ms: phy4: ENEBLEABLE

aic94xx: ms: phy5: ENEBLEABLE

aic94xx: ms: phy6: ENEBLEABLE

aic94xx: ms: phy7: ENEBLEABLE

aic94xx: ms: max_phys:0x4, num_phys:0x4

aic94xx: ms: enabled_phys:0xf0

aic94xx: ctrla: phy4: sas_addr: 5005076a0159e7a0, sas rate:0x9-0x8, sata rate:0x0-0x0, flags:0x0

aic94xx: ctrla: phy5: sas_addr: 5005076a0159e7a0, sas rate:0x9-0x8, sata rate:0x0-0x0, flags:0x0

aic94xx: ctrla: phy6: sas_addr: 5005076a0159e7a0, sas rate:0x9-0x8, sata rate:0x0-0x0, flags:0x0

aic94xx: ctrla: phy7: sas_addr: 5005076a0159e7a0, sas rate:0x9-0x8, sata rate:0x0-0x0, flags:0x0

aic94xx: max_scbs:512, max_ddbs:128

aic94xx: setting phy4 addr to 5005076a0159e7a0

aic94xx: setting phy5 addr to 5005076a0159e7a0

aic94xx: setting phy6 addr to 5005076a0159e7a0

aic94xx: setting phy7 addr to 5005076a0159e7a0

aic94xx: num_edbs:14

aic94xx: num_escbs:2

aic94xx: Failed to load sequencer firmware file aic94xx-seq.fw, error -2

aic94xx: couldn't init seqs for 0000:03:04.0

aic94xx: couldn't init the chip

aic94xx: probe of 0000:03:04.0 failed with error -2

```

how do i give the kernel access to aic94xx-seq.fw ?? 

I found a debian based solution to the problem here but i couldnt figure out how this applies to genkernel.

how can i fix this?

----------

## melts

i've got another topic started, trying to sort out initrd and hotplug

however im running out of time, and i was wondering if anyone has a binary module of this driver with the firmware installed into it thats compatible with a gentoo kernel of any description. I have only found RHEL and SuSE Professional linux binary modules, they dont seem to work

any help, pre-packaged solutions, anything to get this POS to boot with its harddrives available would be muchly appreciated  :Smile: 

----------

## hydrapolic

The solution is here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-566014-start-25-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-306m.html

----------

